

ShowHN: Hacky 2 – Hacker News for Mac with Favorites, iCloud, comments etc. - eliaskg
http://www.hackyapp.com?2

======
eliaskg
Hi, app developer here. First of all thanks to everybody who bought Hacky!
After Hacky was released it immediately entered several top lists in the Mac
App Store. Huge thanks also to all the people forking and following it on
GitHub (made Hacky trending there also). Based on your feedback and pull
requests I created Hacky 2 which has some huge improvements:

 _1\. Favorites with iCloud support_

Being a HN reader myself I often find myself in the situation where I know
there was a pretty interesting story some time ago but not having any idea how
to find it. For this reason I built Favorites into Hacky that lets you save
stories and sync them with iCloud so you never have to worry about losing
them.

 _2\. Comments_

To be honest, the comments are one of the most entertaining things on Hacker
News, so why should I NOT want them in Hacky? ;)

 _3\. Categories_

For the people who already read all top stories, now you can also read /newest
and /ask.

 _Relevant Links:_

Hacky in the Mac App Store:
[https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/hacky/id584949645?l=en&m...](https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/hacky/id584949645?l=en&mt=12)

Hacky on GitHub: <https://github.com/eliaskg/Hacky>

Official Hacky Website: <http://www.hackyapp.com>

Found a bug? <https://github.com/eliaskg/Hacky/issues?state=open>

Original HN story: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5170182>

Here are some Promo Codes for Hacky in the Mac App Store:

    
    
        WKWWFM9WJWK7
        99FF49K9PXWE
        XFJATKR4JNHM
        LWWTKFL6XLYF
        H99LNFWAHKET

~~~
TannerLD
All the codes have been redeemed.

------
danpalmer
I've got a really strange problem with Hacky, I haven't seen something like
this before in Mac OS development.

When dragging the window, it 'jitters' a lot. I have run it a few times and it
happens each time, and no other windows currently open are having this issue
which leads me to the conclusion it's a bug in Hacky. This is using the
current master from GitHub.

------
andydrizen
Sorry to be "that guy", but there's a typo in your subheading: "Never ever
loose your favorite Hacker News stories"

------
YPetrov
Great job! I love that strategy, you could either pay for it or if you know
how - fork it on Github.

------
youngerdryas
Looks interesting and I will check it out later. Just an FYI, if you up vote a
story on HN it is saved on your user page under saved stories.

